# Chet Yorton, Lifetime Natural, video and interview at age 70!



## Curt James (Oct 30, 2010)

twarrior said:


> *Good articles.*  Arnold is great but



 twarrior refers to this thread: 

*http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/bodybuilding-gossip/115765-arnolds-secrets-success.html*



twarrior said:


> *I'd  like to see some videos and articles from successful bodybuilders that  didn't use steroids* to give hope to those that are either too old to or  don't want to use them.


 
 Lifetime natural Chet Yorton is an inspiration, but especially to those who don't want to use steroids.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











Chet Yorton was born on June 1st, 1939. 

More @ *Chester Yorton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











Chet Yorton is one of the few bodybuilders to ever beat Arnold in a physique competition, here at the 1966 NABBA Mr. Universe











*


----------



## IFBB4evr (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## deathnote (Nov 1, 2010)

yes thanks  was good to know


----------

